
Amazon Just Bought 3 Cryptocurrency Web Addresses and Nobody Knows Why - fishcolorbrick
http://fortune.com/2017/11/02/amazon-cryptocurrency-domain-name-registration/?xid=gn_editorspicks&google_editors_picks=true
======
WheelsAtLarge
Amazon is in a unique position to create truly universal Cryptocurrency. Right
now it pays credit cards a large percent for every credit card transaction. If
they create their own they can save a large percentage and they have control
over it. Also, they can offer a discount over credit card purchases. There is
no dought people would use it.

They will not use bitcoin but create their own. Amazon is out to make
cryptocurrencies something people will use every day. Amazing.

